# Oberon - Quality, Service... and a Heart of Gold



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got my red River Garden K2 case, and not only am I blown away with its beauty and quality, but I'm touched by Oberon's thoughtfulness.

I'd written on another post about a month ago regarding Oberon charms that I was hoping to get the sleeping cat charm with my order, as my two kitties had just died, and they were my constant reading companions.  I thought it would be nice to have the kitty charm so that I could still feel they were with me when I read my Kindle.

It was suggested here that I include a note with my order requesting that specific charm.  While I hesitated to do so (I view the charms as a "gift" and I've never been comfortable telling someone what gift to give me), I went ahead and put it in the shipping notes with the explanation of why.

When I opened my box, right on top, very carfully placed so it would be the first thing I saw, was the sleeping kitty charm.  I know this isn't one they're sending out with much frequency based on the reports we see here on the boards of what charm is coming with which cover, so this gesture meant a great deal to me.  

Reading the Kindle has helped me as I'm dealing with my grief, and this charm and beautiful cover will help in the process.  I felt good purchasing from a family-owned company like this, who creates hand-made works of art and is so responsive to their customers.  It feels even better now.

Off I go to write a thank you to them.  This is a very special company.

Oh yes, the cover is GORGEOUS and Adelie is extremely happy in it.  She can now sleep peacefully and safely with the spirit of my precious Akycha and Karma protecting her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So happy you got the kitty charm! Enjoy!  

I agree with you they are an awesome company and the craftmanship is a work of art.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww  

That's so sweet! Makes me want to give them my business even more.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

a sweet telling tale
I agree with the nice service support/ family business support and hope they survive these times.
Sylvia


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I own  PR company and have been doing a few things for them here and there for no cost.. simply because they are the NICEST people you ever want to deal with , the owners are a brother and sister and they care about what they do.. they are US based and everything is hand done.. you can not ask for a more wonderful group to deal with.. that alone makes me a huge fan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They make a high quality product and beautiful as well. What a nice gesture this was and I'm sure that I'll be doing more business with them. Great story.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amber, I'm so happy you love your cover. Oberon is wonderful. 

Off to order myself a River Garden  (I held off just in case...but I knew better)


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Their work is fantastic, and their customer service is even better!  And that is truly something in this day and age.  

I'm now a devoted customer of Oberon (even though I can't afford them very often).  But I can certainly lust over their products while I put my pennies in my piggy bank.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That is wonderful to hear {{{Burbunny}}}! Glad you got the kitty charm (haven't seen that one) and love your new cover.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

don't need them very often. the cover should last a long time.
Sylvia


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awe...I want to order another one just because of this sweet story...I love my oberon cover.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm trying to talk myself into a check book cover -I'm still using the vinal cover that comes with the checks.
sylvia


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I know I'm ordering a checkbook cover!  I was waiting to see if I really loved the cover and I truly do... Now I just need to figure out which one.  

Glad to hear about your charm, that was really a nice thing to do.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Burbunny,

So sorry about your fur babies, I know how heartbreaking that is.
I am so glad your comforted by your Kindle, and now your sleeping kitty charm.
And yes, Oberon is a lovely company, with top quality products.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow what a fantastic gesture! That truly is a wonderful thing for them to do. So glad you have some comfort for your loss.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into a check book cover -I'm still using the vinal cover that comes with the checks.
> sylvia


That's exactly what I've been thinking and after reading this story, I may order two!

L


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the support, everyone. The losses have been hard, and the healing slow, but it's gestures like these from Oberon and support and understanding from others like you all which help to make it through.



Leslie said:


> That's exactly what I've been thinking and after reading this story, I may order two!


I'm seriously considering a checkbook cover now, too. I'd originally thought the Hokusai Wave in blue, since that was my other cover choice, but I might have to re-consider it in red or a different design. This red is almost a perfect match to my red Brighton purse (red croco if you're familiar with their line - which is perfectly-sized for the K) and even my smaller red leather purse from Florence.

Decisions, decisions. But so much easier when you're working with a company like this! It's not "if" it's "when and what."


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of your kitty cats.  I am not one bit surprised to hear that Oberon did this for you as they are a stellar company in many ways.  I've got 2 covers for K1 and still contemplating one for K2.  River Garden is one of them.......


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

What a touching story!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww, that was such a great thing for them to do, I just love Oberon.

I too am very sorry for your loss.  It's devastating to lose one furbaby but when you lose more than one in a short period of time it's almost unbearable.


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Your story reaffirms that buying my Roof of Heaven cover from a great company like Oberon was the right thing to do. I am a crazy cat lady with 12 fur babies and I love dearly each and every one. Over the years, I have suffered the loss of others and understand what you have been going through. My K2 is beside me ready to read in a few minutes and my Sookie (yes she is named after Sookie Stackhouse of the Southern Vampire series) is beside me using my Borsa Bag as a pillow. They sure love me to crawl in bed with me and my Kindle so they can cuddle!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.  It's always hard to lose our furbaby family members.    That is a very sweet story.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Oberon Rocks! I agree, they sent my product ASAP. It is perfect. It is sturdy and beautiful. I have been recommending them to everyone I know.


----------

